# Looking for a ddos protected VPS NL/UK



## Javalubone (Jun 9, 2017)

Hey so I posted a week or so ago I was looking for a dedicated server in Netherlands or UK with ddos protection I am now interested in finding possibly a VPS instead.
I only need basic protection of 1gbit, a 2 core CPU and 2GB of RAM and at least 20GB of Space, I have a budget of 100 EUR a month.


----------



## k0nsl (Jun 9, 2017)

For Netherlands then I can recommend you to have a look at AbeloHost; they have ‘standard’ and ‘premium’ filtering. You can read about the differences on their web page.

Best wishes,
-k0nsl


----------



## Kostoprav (Jun 15, 2017)

Why not to give Centohost.com a try?
Uptime is quite good, 99.9% as promised.
Although they’re prices aren’t the absolute best, you get your money’s worth. The features they offer are nearly endless.


----------



## TierNet (Jun 15, 2017)

How much DDOS protection are you looking for? Most of the hosting providers offer up to 10Gbps ddos protection free of cost.


----------



## Catfivesens (Jun 19, 2017)

Do not compromise what had been planned about for the web site just to meet the level of what can just be offered with the cheap web hosting package. Try to search for other cheap web hosting packages that offer the applications needed for the web site.


----------



## Issuenticos (Jun 21, 2017)

Kostoprav said:


> Why not to give Centohost.com a try?
> Uptime is quite good, 99.9% as promised.
> Although they’re prices aren’t the absolute best, you get your money’s worth. The features they offer are nearly endless.


What are their server upgrade protocols? For example, are they able to update and upgrade their servers without downtime? If so, how? During what hours of the day/ night do they make those updates?


----------



## Jackwebbby (Jul 3, 2017)

Why not to give hostplay.com a try?
They have superb reputation in the hosting services market.
Really great service! It's unbelievable to get such great service at such a cheap price.


----------



## HaBangNet (Jul 3, 2017)

with your budget you can easily find a lot of eu provider offering it. As now aday ddos protection is available on a small fee, but you must make sure the provider is offering your a real ddos protection on your IP.


----------



## wizzhost (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello

If you are looking for the hosting offers then you have to try *https://www.wizzhosting.co.uk/* . I have been using this from last two years and i have great services and offers.


----------



## Orestock (Jul 26, 2017)

My site has never been down. I have used their technical support many times.
I also liked their control panel better than other control panel interfaces I have used.

Highly recommended them.Libertyvps.net is the best option for getting NL bitcoin vps hosting services.


----------



## Hostingsource (Jul 31, 2017)

Go for a medium sizes company and I guarantee they will provide more personal help and be more willing to assist you in your needs.


----------



## ParkInHost (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello,

We can provide ddos protected Netherlands Linux VPS at € 23.99 / month

https://www.parkinhost.com/netherlands-vps.php

Buy Now

Xeon - *2xIntel Xeon E5*
vCPU - *2v Cores*
RAM - *2048 MB*
vSWAP - *2048 MB*
SSD - *50 GB*

We can provide ddos protected Netherlands Dedicated Server Intel G850 4GB RAM 4x1TB SATA2 10 TB Netherlands € 60 Buy Plan


----------



## HeheSparkling (Aug 31, 2017)

When I signed up I never expected that but I took another look around their site and they are very open about everything, when customer service is not available, what there month to month price was and the support reps where very effective in its forum


----------



## Ostins (Sep 14, 2017)

Jensir said:


> I find Libertyvps.net to be perfect place to get NL vps. This is a great service and is a very honest and their support service is responsive.


What is their policy if you need to change your hosting configuration mid-contract? For example, if you start out in a shared server configuration and need to move to a dedicated or VPS environment during your contract term, is that allowed? Are there penalties?


----------



## Exmasters-Mark (Sep 22, 2017)

It can never be stressed to highly enough that nowadays, cheap web hosting plans does not necessarily mean poor quality and service. Check on the disk space allocation, bandwidth, security features, traffic flow, e-mail storage capacity, and the kind of multiple domain accounts.


----------

